# topanga canyon to ventura blvd?



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

How is this route? How much elevation? Traffic on sunday morning? Better alternates?

I want to ride this on a sunday morning from PCH to Ventura Blvd. as part of a loop. Should I be looking for another canyon route?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

The climbing is mostly confined to two sections, the first about 1 mile in from PCH, where the canyon really narrows, going up to the town of Topanga; the second is maybe 1 or 2 miles north of Topanga State Park, extending to the ridgeline of the Santa Monicas. The first is much steeper than the second, gaining a bit over 700 ft in 3 miles; the summit is maybe 300 ft higher.

If you really want to do this, I'd suggest starting really early, as the road is extremely narrow and winding, with lots of blind curves and shoulders that are slim to nonexistent. The beach traffic on weekends will be even worse than normal. 

You don't describe the loop; can't really suggest alternatives without knowing where you're planning on riding to/from.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

*Thanks Walrus*

I will start in West Hollywood, go west on Wilshire and San Vicente to PCH, north on PCH to one of the canyons(Topanga being the closest I am looking at that), over the mountains to Ventura Blvd, east on Ventura to Coldwater Canyon and then home.

I would like to ride on a less travelled canyon road but don't want to have to add too much additional mileage.

I certainly do appreciate any and all responses as I'm trying to learn the area as much as I can without having to make the mistakes.

P.S. The main reason I'm checking this out is that my wife will be accompanying me and I've had enough of the accusations that I didn't know where I was going or what I was getting us into. Anybody relate? 

Thanks again.



The Walrus said:


> The climbing is mostly confined to two sections, the first about 1 mile in from PCH, where the canyon really narrows, going up to the town of Topanga; the second is maybe 1 or 2 miles north of Topanga State Park, extending to the ridgeline of the Santa Monicas. The first is much steeper than the second, gaining a bit over 700 ft in 3 miles; the summit is maybe 300 ft higher.
> 
> If you really want to do this, I'd suggest starting really early, as the road is extremely narrow and winding, with lots of blind curves and shoulders that are slim to nonexistent. The beach traffic on weekends will be even worse than normal.
> 
> You don't describe the loop; can't really suggest alternatives without knowing where you're planning on riding to/from.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

O.K., now I've got a better picture. Frankly, I wouldn't ride Topanga Canyon, but that's just me. The worst section is the beginning of that first climb, but if you did it really early you'd probably be all right, especially since nearly all the traffic would be going the opposite direction. Once you get to the town of Topanga it mellows out considerably. Something that might improve the quality of the ride would be riding some of the south-of-the-Boulevard streets (Valley Vista, Wells Dr.) instead of Ventura; I lived in Tarzana for 17 years, _hated_ Ventura Bl. then, and it's only gotten worse. The alternatives are much quieter and less heavily-traveled. 

You could also go up Sepulveda as an alternative to the canyons; either continue over the hill to Sherman Oaks or take Mulholland west or east. I'd go west--you could go as far as the pavement goes and then take the road (Encino Hills?) down into Encino (if you have good brakes), or if you've got a 'cross bike you could keep going west on dirt Mulholland to Canoga or Topanga.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Walrus has some good suggestions - especially the one about the alternatives to Ventura Blvd. By the way, the Thomas Brothers Guide outlines this South of the Boulevard detour in a slight bold, so it's not that hard to find. You do, however, have to take Ventura Blvd between Balboa and Louise(?), unless you detour up Oak View -- a 12-13% climb in some spots.

In my opinion, though, why don't you try and take your big loop counter-clockwise instead of clockwise? Naviigate your way to Sepulveda Boulevard. Go into the Valley. Go west until you hit Topanga Canyon. Go south toward the ocean. It's a 5-6% climb of less than two miles. Then, head back PCH, Van Vicente, etc.

Have fun.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

*Thanks Mapei*

Appreciate the feedback.

How about Mulholland? I have never gone any farther west on it than Sepulveda. I know it turns to a dirt road, but how rough is it? Could my road bike handle it with heavier tires? Any good connecting routes to the paved section out west above Malibu?

Thanks again.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Actually, if you come up through Topanga Canyon, you cross Mulholland about a mile south of Ventura. Head west, and in another mile or so Mulholland Highway forks off to the left--you could follow that all the way to the Ventura Co. line.

As for "dirt Mullholland", you wouldn't want to do that with street tires, hence my suggestion that a 'cross bike would be good to ride there.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Yup - dirt Mulholland is a fire road. Loose dirt and small stones. Would be terrible on 700/25 tires, but decent if you had perhaps 1.25" tires with a pressure of less than 80 psi.

Topanga gets some traffic, as discussed above, but an early start helps. If you try it, and are willing to add a few miles and avoid some traffic, you can take (climb) Fernwood to Saddle Peak. Fernwood branches off (left) from Topanga right there in the town of Topanga next to a hippy mart. There's one section of Fernwood near Saddle Peak that is washed out and must be hike-a-biked past bulldozers, but it's doable. From Saddle Peak, drop down Stunt to paved Mulholland and continue your route. The climb goes on for a while, but the nice neighborhoods on Fernwood and the spectacular views of the ocean from Saddle Peak are awesome.

Heading north on PCH, after skipping Topanga, you'd next see La Tuna Canyon road. Near the bottom it's one way downhill (to the coast). And it's a total ball/ove buster. Recommended triple/granny, although it can be done with a standard road double if you don't mind a cadence of perhaps 10. Virtually a standstill, struggling for balance, while avoiding the occasional Viper or sport bike careening down on you. Anyway, La Tuna brings you up to Saddle Peak too.

Farther north on PCH you'd get to Las Flores. Almost as hard as La Tuna, but a little more bearable with a standard road double chainring (if you have a 39/27) and a cadence of perhaps 15. A number of slides have reduced sections to one lane, but not too bad. Also ends at Saddle Peak.

Farther up PCH, Malibu Canyon (Las Virgenes) is another with heavy traffic on weekends. Motorists treat it like a narrow, twisting freeway. Not safe for cyclists...


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

*Thanks ispoke*

I plan on hitting Topanga around 8 am on Sunday, hopefully that's early enough. I've also noticed this town empties out(relatively) on three day weekends - then again, they could all be going to the beach.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

You can also avoid a lot of the traffic on the top part of Topanga by taking Old Topanga. It takes you a little farther west, but it is much less traveled.


----------

